# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  رفائيل ندال

## علاء سماره

لا أعرف ما ذا حدث له
منذ النصف الثاني وهو يضهر بالشكل الباهت
ربما بسبب الحروق التي واجهته في يده
رغم أنه وصل الى معظم نهائيات البطولات التي وصل اليها 
الاانه في النهائي كان يتعرض ل لولي الذي لايرحم 
ولاكن لي في كل البطولات يا رفا 
حتى بداية هذا الموسم فقد خسر مباراته الماتادوريه 
ضد لولي بعد ما استمرة 6 سا عات الا عشر دقا ئق
وها هو اليوم ينسحب من نصف نهائي بطولة ميامي

فمتى سيرجع !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## shams spring

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## علاء سماره

برضو مشكوره على المرور 
مع اني مش فاهم

----------


## shams spring

> برضو مشكوره على المرور 
> مع اني مش فاهم


*
ما عندي شي اكتبه ... اشي ما بفهم فيه .. لكن بشجعك تستمر بالمنتدى الرياضي وانا ان شاء الله رح اكون اول المتابعين 
اولا : لتفعيل المنتدى الرياضي 
تانيا : لعل وعسى صرت افهم شي بالرياضة ^_^*

----------


## علاء سماره

أنشاء الله يا ستي 
عادي الرياضه بس بدها متابعة شوي
مشكوره

----------


## دموع الغصون

*نادال لاعب اسباني له تاريخه في التنس الأرضي بالرغم من صغر سنه لكنه مميز 
انا شخصياً بحب لعبه كتير وماخده هالصفه من بابا كونه بلعب تنس ارضي
بنتمنى يستعيد عافيته بعد الاصابة ويرجع يتميز من جديد 
شي محزن يروح عليه هيك انجاز على الرغم من قدرته على تحقيقه بس لأنه صحته ما بتتحمل 
بشكرك علاء على الطرح الجميل* *
*

----------


## محمد العزام

خليه يبتعد كمان شوي بلكي يرجع فيدرر للصدارة

----------


## علاء سماره

مشكوره على المرور دموع والله يخليلك الوالد
بنسبه لرافا أدائه بشجعك تشجعه وتراقه

أما أنت يا محمد 
مالك عليه يا زلمه 
راحت أيام فدرر
هاي أيام نوفاك و رافا

----------


## محمد العزام

والله انك صادق راحت ايامه وانا حكيت معاه تلفون مرة وحكيتله حلص اعتزل اللعب وانت على راس التصنيف بس مارضي يرد ههههههههه

----------


## علاء سماره

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اسمع أقلك 
أعطيني رقمه وأنا بقنعه
يا زلمه قهرني بأنديانا 
يوم ما غلب رافا

----------


## محمد العزام

ههههههههههههههه 
خلص بكرا بكون رقمه عندك ولايهم عيونك بس شوي شوي عليه عشان قلبه ضعيف الزلمة

----------


## علاء سماره

هههههههههههههههه
أي شوي شوي 
بدي أقله خلص بقدي أنك أسطوره حيه
بقدي

----------

